# How to Field Strip a Beretta 92 - HDVideo



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

In case you, or a buddy, could use a clear How To/101 on field stripping a Beretta 92.

Beretta 92 Field Stripping 101 - YouTube


----------

